# kforce



## lmbroomall (Aug 30, 2012)

I was hoping someone on here is or has worked for kforce. I am thinking about going with them but am really only interested in remote coding and would like to know if anyone works remote for Kforce. they say they have remote jobs there but when I checked their website there arent that many remote jobs.


----------



## pandorarose3 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been trying to get with them.  They have you do two tests before you are officially signed up.  But at least they keep up with you if you need to retest and they feel strongly about you.  Plus you have to remember they may be slow right now.  I am always in contact with my rep so.


----------



## cingram (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been getting calls from them and I would call back and leave messages and they never call back.


----------



## lmbroomall (Sep 5, 2012)

I am "in" with them. i have passed the test and everything and have worked on projects for them, they want me to quit my current full time job and go with them but I dont want to give up a remote full time job to work for them and then not have work.


----------



## Deana M. Canfield (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,
I have worked with Kforce.....I have had a travel assignment, an onsite assignment, and a remote assignment. I like my staffing manager, he is very nice.

However, there were two months of down time between the last 5 month remote assignment and the most recent two week onsite assignment and there is not another assignment lined up for me at this time.  They are very slow right now, they just don't have that many jobs for remote coders.....and I know that the big project I was on, they had over 70 consultants on that project and very few are currently working on other assignments, for Kforce, at this time.

From what I have learned from the other coders that I have met on the assignments, they work with more than one staffing agency and none of them are secure in knowing they will always have an assignment.  I think it is the nature of the economy and there are so many people that want to work remotely.....there just does not seem to be enough jobs.

Deana M. Canfield, CPC


----------



## lmbroomall (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks Deana, I think I will keep my current full time job now.


----------

